# Lacross Glove Box latch (sources)



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

Anyone one know where I can order (new or used) a glove box latch for an 07 Buick Lacrosse. It is just the handle, the little piece of cheap plastic has broken off, and the glove box door will not stay closed. Tried diffident glue , but none worked on the broken plastic. Called the dealer and one wanted to sell me the whole glove box for $300, and another wanted $60 for the lock and latch. I cannot justify spending that kind of money for a 10 cent part. Nothing on eBay. Alternatively a roll of duct tape is only a few bucks and would keep it closed.:laughing:
Anybody know any sources for this latch at a reasonable price.?
Thanks,.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Try rockauto.com


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

Mort said:


> Try rockauto.com


Thanks but no listing.


----------

